# Career change - from Marine Engineer to Teacher



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

Dear Canadian expats,

Greetings from the Middle East!

I have been thinking about a career change from working in the Oil and Gas industry to teaching. I have a Bachelor's degree in engineering with distinction from an Indian university, and has worked for three years with an American company in Dubai as a Marine Engineer.

I enjoy teaching and now look forward to shifting my profession to teaching. I have an interest in Math and Physics. I would appreciate any ideas and thoughts regarding this change and as an engineer what additional degree would qualify to teach high school Math (preferrably) or Physics in Canada.

cheers,


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

To become a teacher in Ontario you have to complete first a basic degree (for high school you have to specialize in the subject areas you plan on teaching) and then a Bachelor of Education (BEd) degree (1 year). NOTE: To teach at the high school level you need to specialize in two teaching subjects. Once qualified, you need to register with the Ontario College of Teachers (OCT). I don't think engineering would qualify you for high school, you'd have to redo your Bachelors first with high school subjects math and ???. Then proceed to or concurrently complete your BEd. 

There is a diminishing need for teachers at the moment, most teachers have to substitute teach or take LTOs (Long-Term Occasional positions - that is filling in for a teacher on maternity leave or other long-term absences) for quite a while (on average several years I'm told) before they can get a long term placement right now.


----------



## Bryana Butlar (Nov 22, 2011)

Though teaching requires a B.Ed degree, in addition to a graduating. But some schools in Dubai accepts the Diploma holders in education also as teacher. Since you have a background of Engineering, teaching science and mathematics won't be a problem. I think the site Pathways to a Teaching Career would be helpful for you, as it describes several pathways for teaching career. You can find some alternatives so that you can start teachnig sooner as its your passion.


----------

